# Top Down Ladies Pullover - Knit



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

A nice simple design.
http://www.plymouthyarn.com/f-in83


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a beautiful sweater and I love the soft yarn they used, very pretty!! Thank you for the link!!


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Great pattern... thank you


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Very attractive!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Visuki (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## margaretinoregon (Mar 31, 2013)

I saw the pattern but no pictue ??


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Love the neck, cuff and bottom trims. Thanks for posting. If you click the link and can get the pattern, the pic is on the right side of the page.


----------



## margaretinoregon (Mar 31, 2013)

I get a blank square on the right hand side with a little red X in it. Clicking on the x does not bring up a picture. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## pstabach (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice pattern - love the cable border - another one in my queue. Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice pattern--- Love your new Avatar ( so true) :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice pattern.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Very pretty sweater, thanks for sharing


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That's a lovely pattern...thanks!


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Love top down patterns, thanks for sharing.


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you. This is exactly what I have been looking for.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice pattern. Thanks!


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you for link, beautiful sweater.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Like the pullover. thanks for the link.


----------



## margaretinoregon (Mar 31, 2013)

I still cannot get a picture with that url. Could you please give it to me again?


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That's really nice, thanks for sharing :-D


----------

